# Look what I found in the Sahara desert...



## MightyWoose (Jan 16, 2009)

They're drawn to me, it seems 

Anyone have an ID? He was a lovely chunky thing, and as well as hopping, he ran!


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

Maybe Bufo boulengeri


----------



## MightyWoose (Jan 16, 2009)

I looked them up, and I can't find one with the exact colouring, but I did find a photo of one walking, so it probably is. Thank you!


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

or maybe Bufo mauritanicus (male)


----------

